# One eye



## Branz (14 Apr 2011)

Okay so I'm wondering if I'm able to get any jobs in the military if I have good vision with my left eye, but my right eye has a scratched cornea.

My vision is fine in my left eye, i do daily things with no problems etc. Although my right eye is completely blurred, can't read anything with it.

Just wondering if I'm still qualified for the army in this situation..

Still though, if not, I'm getting a corneal transplant so i will have good vision in my right eye again. Just wondering basically if you're allowed to join the forces with one eye.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Apr 2011)

No

dileas

tess


----------



## Journeyman (14 Apr 2011)

Lock it quick, before it becomes another debate!


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Apr 2011)

Firstly, the Vision Category and Acuity topic is here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0

Secondly, while I haven't done a recruiting medical in some time, I seem to recall that for enrollment one needs binocular vision. I could be wrong, in which case you might be a V4, which is the minimum common enrollment standard. You would still have to have adequate vision for your occupation, which might be higher than V4.

That being said, the only authority of any note is at Recruiting. 


-------------

Mods: I suggest merging this with the omnibus vision thread I linked to.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Apr 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Mods: I suggest merging this with the omnibus vision thread I linked to.



I have locked it,

Your reference to the thread will give Branz to use the search function, and eyeball the threads that can help him.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------

